
Apple Events – WWDC Keynote, June 2017 [video] - t23
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2017/
======
netcraft
I know that opening commercial was intended to show how much we depend on
apple and its services - but its kinda a great argument against centralized
services... kinda weird really.

~~~
itbeho
I'd love to see the "1984" commercial played right before that one to contrast
how much Apple has changed. From a message of empowering people with
technology to "You're stupid without us" condescension...

~~~
ericd
Hard to go from underdog to the most valuable public company in the world and
stay subversive

~~~
avaer
I remember this one guy at Apple who made it seem possible by saying no a lot.

------
likelynew
Some might found this to be much more usable:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9u0d4uZQyM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9u0d4uZQyM)

------
davesque
Watching this kinda makes me miss Steve Jobs. I feel like he was one of the
only people who could get up on stage and act enthusiastic about their
products without seeming fake.

~~~
hamstercat
It's hard to not sound fake when your main announcement is about adding a Toy
Story watchface to a watch.

~~~
marklawrutgers
They're really pushing this Disney partnership in our faces here... Mickey,
Toy Story, and that Star Wars VR thing.

Edit: They just did a Pirates of the Caribbean demo on the iPad...

------
guessmyname
You can use VLC — MPlayer — or the much better — MPV to watch the stream
without Safari.

[https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/17qopibbefvoiuhbsefv...](https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/17qopibbefvoiuhbsefvbsefvopihb06/m3u8/hls_mvp.m3u8)

------
madengr
I remember when watching these was a big deal. Now, I didn't even realize they
were having one.

------
mnm1
Oh yes, the modern version of Javascript: ECMAScript 5. I'm impressed that
Safari is so modern that it finally supports this.

~~~
ibujs
yus true.

------
slg
Did Apple really not learn any lessons from the trashcan Mac Pro? Anyone who
purchases that is going to be stuck with the inability to upgrade just like
the old Mac Pro. The peripheral upgrade route never materialized with the
trashcan and I have no faith it will materialize with this iMac version. And
even if it does, wouldn't a Macbook Pro user have the exact same upgrade
routes with the added benefit of portability?

------
hayksaakian
Apple File System coming to mac as the default!

------
Eylandos
Apple is so lost. Who in the world needs that much processing power? 18 core
xeon processor ? Really? 4999 for the entry level 8 core xeon processor? Apple
who exactly are you targeting? You say you want users who want to do cutting
edge stuff with your hardware but are they really going to shell out 5 grande
for this, when a custom made pc priced at half that will do the job? Come on
here.

With the economy in the tank and wages being stagnant, this is simply
unacceptable.

~~~
glup
Um, professionals? (scientists, graphic designers, architects, analysts).
Custom PCs are generally a poor choice in institutional contexts because of
high TCO (crappy drivers and nonexistent long-term support).

That said, it seems weird that there hasn't been a reasonable way to have an
OS X machine in a data center since the Xserves.

~~~
detaro
High-end workstations from other manufacturers aren't "custom PCs" in any way,
but still upgradable and _serviceable_. It's an interesting question if that
is necessary or not, MacBooks don't come with really good support packages
either and still are immensely popular with professional users. (It's
certainly less important than it is with server systems)

------
gigatexal
I can't wait until Apple demos their own A-series based mac or macbook. I
think apple could scale the ARM architecture to make it wide and Out-of-Order.
They have the money, the cozy relationship with SoftBank (who owns ARM), and
we all know they like to vertically integrate. They're even bringing graphics
in house so why not roll your own graphics, cpu, etc?

------
sergiotapia
x265 makes me the _most_ excited. The faster it goes mainstream the smaller my
Plex library will get. Thank you Apple for pushing things forward again.

------
otoburb
I wonder how Venmo is going to react after the WWDC announcement of native iOS
person-to-person payments via Apple Pay. Native functionality is tough to beat
unless Venmo and other p2p payment apps have large enough networks to fight
the momentum.

~~~
Jtsummers
Unless Apple Pay works for p2p with Android devices, Venmo and others will be
just fine. Android has a major share of the market, and heterogeneous p2p cash
transfers will be needed.

------
octo_t
As always, if you want to watch the stream, you need to use Safari.

Can the title reflect this somehow?

~~~
markdog12
Edge works on Win 10, not sure why other comment was downvoted.

------
jhpankow
[https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/05/apple-
wwdc-2017-liveblog...](https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/05/apple-
wwdc-2017-liveblog/)

------
netcraft
When speaking of music in the home - "I can't think of anything that matters
more to so many of us". The hyperbole is just too much for me anymore I think.

~~~
nicky0
I cringed at that too.

------
yincrash
No USB-C?

edit: ah, techcrunch called them 'lightning ports'. The Apple press release
calls them Thunderbolt 3 ports which are USB-C.

[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/06/imac-pro-most-
powerfu...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/06/imac-pro-most-powerful-mac-
arrives-december/)

~~~
KitDuncan
Where did you get that? I am pretty sure all those Thunderbolt ports are USB-C
compatible.

------
funwithjustin
They added kaleidoscopes to the watch. ಠ_ಠ

------
cloverich
No touchbarless 15inch macbook pro after all? :(

------
gigatexal
wait is the mac not getting 32GB ram options?

~~~
glup
Nope. At least there's a $5k iMac!

IIRC this is because they need LPDDR to reduce power needs, but no one is near
making LPDDR4 in sizes like that yet.

~~~
gigatexal
Even with such a low volume product like the iMac pro - they could buy out all
the EPYC or Threadripper chips from AMD for the next mac. But I bet Intel is
likely selling their CPUs to Apple for a loss just to maintain that
relationship.

------
davesque
I was kinda hoping for a better battery and discrete graphics on Macbooks in
addition to Kaby Lake. Oh well.

------
gigatexal
I am absolutely preordering the HomePod.

------
gigatexal
ok the available-at-the-end-of-the-year imac Pro - looks awesome. Too bad
it'll be wicked expensive.

------
aantix
There's a distinctive "Woo" guy in one of the front rows that's quite
annoying.

------
rubicon33
Something just feels so off when their closing announcement is a glorified
speaker.

There's an underwhelming feeling to this that is accentuated by the fact that
isn't a novel breakthrough in the slightest. Literally introducing a speaker
that does, more or less, what Amazon's echo has done for over a year.

------
markdog12
In the screenshot for iOS 11 there was "WebRTC support"

------
octoploid
mplayer
"[http://appleliveevents-i.akamaihd.net/hls/live/222436-b/17qo...](http://appleliveevents-i.akamaihd.net/hls/live/222436-b/17qopibbefvoiuhbsefvbsefvopihb06/master/4500/4500.m3u8")

~~~
microcolonel
Current stream can be viewed with mpv at [https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/17qopibbefvoiuhbsefv...](https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/17qopibbefvoiuhbsefvbsefvopihb06/m3u8/hls_mvp.m3u8)

    
    
        mpv "https://p-events-delivery.akamaized.net/17qopibbefvoiuhbsefvbsefvopihb06/m3u8/hls_mvp.m3u8"

~~~
sergiotapia
Man MPV is just terrific. I didn't know it could play these type of streams.

------
gorbachev
"Your browser doesn’t support live streaming of the event."

Running latest Firefox.

~~~
avaer
Also latest Chrome.

Few companies could get away with this UX, but Apple is one of them.

~~~
derefr
HLS is an open standard (and a very simple one); Firefox and Chrome have just
avoided implementing it for some reason.

~~~
avaer
From my reading, it appears off of any standards track it might have had -- it
remains something Apple made up and can change however they like.

Which would be a great reason for not implementing it in an open browser.

------
gigatexal
amazon to the tv app! w00t

------
sidcool
Doesn't work on latest Chrome on the latest Mac. Sigh.

Going to watch anyway.

